# Ph Levels



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

HI
I just checked my ph levels tonight and it had dropped to 6.0.
For 2 weeks it was steady 7.6-8.0 and after my water changer yesterday I may of added to much water conditioner that says on the bottle will buffer ph levels.
So today I did a 15-20 percent change and noe the reading is back up to 7.0 at the moment.
My tap water test eas 7.6 ph.
Do you think the water conditioner was the problem by adding too much?
I used a big als conditioner but I think I will stay with api stress coat from now on.
Sunday my aquarium will be 2 weeks old and not fully cycled yet.
Any suggestions would help.
Cheers.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

yea the water conditioner was probably the cause of the Ph lowering, check it often as PH swings can be a real issue


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it did, I think conditioner would be killing fish everywhere. Since many overuse it. Don't think that was it. I would say that you probably have pretty soft water. If you have a water conditioner on your house bypass if you can for your water changes. Get a kh test kit and test your water. I would guess it is very low and allows your ph to swing. Did you test more than once?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You are cycling with way too many fish. Two or three is much better. Having a lot of fish in a new tank can easily cause the ph to drop and the cycling process to be delayed. The water chemistry in a new tank with a lot of fish is messed up until the cycling is complete. A ph of 7.6 is fine for most of your fish, though it might be hard on your Rasboras. Check the ph at your fish store. If much different than your tank introduce your new fish to their new home gradually.


----------



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

should I get a ph up kit too?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

my tank did the samething after a cleaning, soft water plus fish poop equals low kH n gH. ph up chemicals will not last long, the water will go back to what it wants to. what are u using to test with?


----------



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

i am using an api liquid test kit


----------

